# Lets see yals PVC Sound Systems



## BigBruteSteve

I built myself a bada$$ sound system today..
used 2 Ts, 6 MBquart 6.5s..and 2 small amps
heres a pic


----------



## BruteForce407

Very nice! I like using Ts to add 2 extra speakers. How's it sound??


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy

Heres mine


----------



## BigBruteSteve

BruteForce407 said:


> Very nice! I like using Ts to add 2 extra speakers. How's it sound??


its crazy loud, best bang for buck system ive heard


----------



## filthyredneck

Looks good homie. One of these days I'll build me something for tunes since I got rid of my big fancy box that I used to have.....

This was what I had, dunno if you seen it or not. It had (6) 6x9s. Got rid of it for the monkey radiator mount.


----------



## BigBruteSteve

yea i seen it once before..i had one similar 8 6.5s...got rid of it for my rack..and made this one today...sounds better,,its lighter than the big box(for wheelies) and its easier to mess with


----------



## mike parish

That is a bad a$$ looking bike bigbrutesteve.I like the addition to the rad.


----------



## greenkitty7

heres mine...


----------



## greenkitty7

how did you mount those Steve?


----------



## grizz825

where do you have the radio bigbrutesteve?


----------



## BigBruteSteve

@greenkitty...i was gonna mount it using ubolts..but decided not to put extra holes in the pvc..i used some small red ratchet staps...
@griz825 i dont have a radio..it has a small amp in each tube..so i used RCA to headphone jack connectors..and i use a 32gb ipod for the jams


----------



## BigBruteSteve

heres a better pic


----------



## filthyredneck

Steve I'm gonna have to get up with you sometime soon and get a some pointers...I want to go ahead and do tubes on mine, just not sure if I want straight with 4 speakers or go with the T's like you did.


----------



## mini bogger

I may have one by next week!


----------



## BigBruteSteve

mini bogger said:


> I may have one by next week!


post the pics when ur done


----------



## BigBruteSteve

filthyredneck said:


> Steve I'm gonna have to get up with you sometime soon and get a some pointers...I want to go ahead and do tubes on mine, just not sure if I want straight with 4 speakers or go with the T's like you did.


just gimme a shout and i can steer ur in the right direction..save u some money too


----------



## BIGBRUTE00

Steve,
What did you paint them with? Spray can?


----------



## BigBruteSteve

Yes just spray paint


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Nice,They look good! I was just looking at 6 inch PVC cleanouts last week and thinking it is time to make some speaker boxes. Now you have me thinking again!


----------



## mini bogger

should have some pics up by saturday night!


----------



## airmcnair

*09 Brute SRA 650*

Here is my audio system. 640W Amp. 6, 6.5" 3 way speakers and a very nice deck. Next is the glass work to make her look good. Needs to be water tight!


----------



## bone

looks good!

how big of an amp are you guys using?


----------



## airmcnair

bone said:


> looks good!
> 
> how big of an amp are you guys using?


Go big or go home! 640W!


----------



## mini bogger

[ame=http://s1119.photobucket.com/albums/k632/8minibogger/?action=view&current=001.mp4]







[/ame]
this is my audio tube. Thank you pondtunes @ the whoolie shop!


----------



## airmcnair

Now thats what you call a snorke! Nice tube as well!

I think I went too big. I now have to add a second battery and possibly a cap......


----------



## greenkitty7

looky what the brown truck brought me today... sneaky sneaky...


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## mini bogger

got the tube mounted today! only one problem...
WHERE AM I GONNA PUT MY IPOD!?









any suggestions?


----------



## primetime1267

Looks good guys.. I just ordered some Soundstream 6.5" and the infamous PB440X amp and the Otterbox Armor for the IPod. So hopefully everything works out when they come in.


----------



## lilbigtonka

dion why you getting a system you aint gonna hear it riding with me lol


----------



## greenkitty7

guys just got my wet sounds speakers installed with my pyramid 240w amp. These speakers sound amazing! Worth every penny. I will have a full write up on them after the first ride i go on with them... making sure they stay sealed when submerged that is.


----------



## mini bogger

where are yall putting yall's ipods?


----------



## lilbigtonka

i got mine mounted next to my throttle on the handlebars with a ram mount


----------



## mini bogger

like this one?
http://www.MountGuys.com/product_p/ram-b-101-aq2.htm


----------



## greenkitty7

I got a waterproof box from pelican that is prewired to plug in to the outside... Works great! I keep mine in my storage box below my pod


----------



## Polaris

Looks great man!


----------



## mini bogger

greenkitty can you post a link to where you got your box at? will an ipod touch fit in it?
thanks.

oh and thanks, polaris


----------



## Tx11Rzr

How do you attach the speakers to the PVC? Is there a big enough lip to take a screw or yall using some kind of epoxy?


----------



## whoolieshop

We cut a 2" section of 6" schedule 40 PVC and slip it into the coupling. This should give you enough room to land the screws.

If you're using thinwall sewer pipe however there wont be enough room. However; they sell round drain plugs that fit the sewer pipe, they have a multitude of holes in them, you simply cut out a hole large enough for your speaker to slide into then land your screws in the drain plug. 

Use glue or adhesive caulk to seal the drain in, as well as the speaker in 6" pvc can hold a lot of water


----------

